# CCS certified?



## ku313 (Mar 20, 2009)

Please let me know where i can study for CCS, I am CPC for this moment and like to have CCS certificate. Thank you


----------



## dkaz1 (Mar 23, 2009)

*CCS certification*

Hi there:

Try contacting your local AHIMA chapter regarding the CCS certification.  I believe there is a study guide you can purchase for the CCS certification.

Good luck.


----------



## em2177 (Mar 23, 2009)

You can go to the AHIMA website and under the schools/training option it will give you the different training courses that are available in your state.


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Mar 27, 2009)

Also try hcprobootcamps.com ... the "inpatient" version. This is geared toward the CCS exam. They have courses around the nation.


----------



## mad_one80 (Apr 2, 2009)

katerinka313 said:


> Please let me know where i can study for CCS, I am CPC for this moment and like to have CCS certificate. Thank you



http://health-information.advanceweb.com/

scroll down towards the middle...where it says..."CCS PREP"...click on it and there are outlines/guidelines summaries for various sections of the cpt book with sample Q/A to prepare for CCS exam...this includes the Vol 3 (hospital)codes also!


----------

